# Theloderma Corticale calling



## hr220a (Jan 31, 2009)

Obviously these aren't PDF's but its still cool. One of my 5 month old T. Corticale started calling the other night. He only did it for a minute around 11:30PM and he hasn't done it again since but its a start.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Once these guys start calling, they do not stop. I have a trio and they go strait for 12 hours a day. Do you have a group? not suprisingly mine are all males, but just a warning; they are kinky frogs. Mine will all chill in the water together, calling, and trying to mate with eachother. I have walked in to see one frog on the back of another, belly facing up. 

Their calls will vary, depending on environmental conditions and the individual frog. There is the typical "whoot whoot" but there are a few less common calls as well. One I often hear when all my males are calling together is more of a "turkey" call. I have also heard that females call occasionally, in the presence of a male. So calling is not a guarenteed way of sexing these guys. But, considering the high male to female ratio, and the lack of previous calling, I think it would be safe to assume you have a male. 

If you are lucky enough to find yourself a female, don't sell it! 
but if you do, sell it to me


----------



## hr220a (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a group of five. Turkey call. That'll be an interesting one...


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Recommend future posting on these frogs would be better suited on our sister forum...

http://www.amphibianforum.com/

Best of luck with them.

Bill


----------



## yut (Oct 8, 2006)

my group of 3 call for an hour after dark..adn then right after the sun comes up for another hour...they typically do a woot woot call ..but every now and then i hea what sounds like them making bubbles..its pretty funny....i so hope i have a female but am guessing fromthe lack of eggs that they are all males


----------

